
HeatsBox: enjoy a warm meal anywhere and anytime - heinrichf
http://www.heatsbox.com/
======
homarp
and the chinese versions: [http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Lunch-Box-USB-
Warmer-BAG-...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Lunch-Box-USB-Warmer-BAG-
Food-Container-Warming-Bags-CP224/32332031488.html)

[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable-USB-Lunchbox-
Lunch-B...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable-USB-Lunchbox-Lunch-Box-
Bento-Warming-Heating-Bag-Food-Warmer-Heater-Brand-Convenient-Work-
Tableware/32704765113.html)

